# Refrigerants Referance



## JHood (Mar 7, 2011)

Any suggestions on where to get refrigerant tables and charts outside of MERM for non-HVACR depth?

Specifically somewhere to find ammonia and R123. I never even heard of R123 until I saw it in a 6MS problem. I am looking for any suggestions for the most basic information, specifically tables and charts. I will probably print and put into a reference binder for the exam.

Before you tell me not to worry about refrigerants outside of R134a, R12, R22 for the breath part of the exam, I am a repeat taker and have a good idea of what to expect. I just want to be prepared with a table or chart for each.

Thanks...


----------



## heath014 (Mar 7, 2011)

ASHRAE books



JHood said:


> Any suggestions on where to get refrigerant tables and charts outside of MERM for non-HVACR depth?
> Specifically somewhere to find ammonia and R123. I never even heard of R123 until I saw it in a 6MS problem. I am looking for any suggestions for the most basic information, specifically tables and charts. I will probably print and put into a reference binder for the exam.
> 
> Before you tell me not to worry about refrigerants outside of R134a, R12, R22 for the breath part of the exam, I am a repeat taker and have a good idea of what to expect. I just want to be prepared with a table or chart for each.
> ...


----------



## cydcarter (Mar 7, 2011)

Specifically, ASHRAE Fundamentals is what I used because I had already bought it for work.

The refrigerants are NOT in ASHRAE Refrigeration oddly enough.


----------



## JHood (Mar 8, 2011)

cydcarter said:


> Specifically, ASHRAE Fundamentals is what I used because I had already bought it for work.
> The refrigerants are NOT in ASHRAE Refrigeration oddly enough.


Thanks...I figured as much. I can probably locate and borrow a copy for the exam, but was hoping for an alternative. But I guess the ASHRAE fundamental is valuable for much more than just refrigerants.


----------



## JHood (Mar 11, 2011)

Just FYI to anyone looking for refrigerant tables/charts as well.

My company has a copy of the ASHRAE fundamentals from the 90s and it has a crazy amount of refrigerant tables/charts, everything I was looking for. I definitely plan to get a copy or use my company's copy and I suggest the same if you are concerned about only having the tables/charts in the MERM as a reference.


----------

